

JQuery 3.0: The Next Generations - guardian5x
http://blog.jquery.com/2014/10/29/jquery-3-0-the-next-generations/

======
drinchev
Previous discussion :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8529274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8529274)

Not sure how HN allowed this, since the urls are actually the same.

